# Pop spilled on laptop!! FREAKING OUT!



## cattle_lyn (Dec 10, 2004)

I spilled some coca-cola on my Dell Inspiron 5160 Laptop computer.  The keys are sticking, but thats the least of my problem. When the power button is pushed the lights come on showing it's getting power but the screen stays blank. After letting it drain i attempted to turn it off and on and for awhile i got the screen to come on but the mouse pointer wouldn't move so i restarted it and since then the screen has been blank. I've tried calling repair shops and i've got answers from everything to getting a wireless keyboard and hooking it the computer to buying a completely new computer which i don't have the money for. I always tried calling Dell Tech Support but they are little help and my problem isn't covered under warranty. I know i'm not the first person to spill pop on a laptop. CAN ANYONE HELP ME!?!


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

I think the biggest mistake you made was turning it on.Secondly coke is like glue when dry...If you are not proficient in taking laptops apart the first thing you should have done was get it to a repair shop....I would have opened the unit up and sprayed it down with contact cleaner...Then positioned it near a fan and let it dry fully for a few days...But thats just me....the odds are it is most likely fried now....sorry for such a depressing post if someone else has any better ideas i'm sure they will let you know


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

See this link...

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/387339-spilled-liquid-dell-laptop.html?highlight=liquid+laptop


----------



## cattle_lyn (Dec 10, 2004)

I did let it set for over two days drying before i did attempt to turn it on. i don't know if that changes anything or not. Every repair shop i've called in my city asked me what it does when turned on.


----------



## cattle_lyn (Dec 10, 2004)

Alot of repair shops i've called acted as though they don't even want to mess with it. Does anyone know of any good laptop repair shops in the Colorado area?


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning cattle_lyn, I might be best to just go and buy another identical machine, that way there would be no unrecoverable financial loss for repair labour and parts and the endproduct would have a warranty and reliable integrity.

This would at least leave you with some reuseable components and battery.

You never know you might meet and become involved with someone that is a technical wizard!
The machine needs to be fully dismantled and carefully cleaned, probably needs a new keyboard and that would be just the preliminary stuff.

Expensive softdrink! You won't do that again!
Commisserations, qldit.


----------



## cattle_lyn (Dec 10, 2004)

It's going to cost over a thousand dollars to buy another identical laptop. is it really unrepairable for less than that amount? I'm a very broke girl


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

It is likely that the substance ingress has reached the motherboad and if so would most likely have reached and penetrated miniscule areas of cricital nature. Usually any of these kinds of substances promate corrosive growth and general electronic unreliablilty.
Sugary and salty substances normally always absorb moisture so that must be considered.
So a simple clean and back to work has debatable merit, cetrtain ingress with alway remain..
Any future integrity following that option would be dubious.
Even an inspection and quotation for repair, costs money these days, so if you consider the initial action and probable downsteam expenses collectively, coupled with the mission crical nature of the item, the reasoning is based on the moneypit theory.
Of course it is a gamble, I would put the odds at around 70/30 against you not having ongoing further problems from this base problem.
It would be different if you had the capability to dismantle it yourself, but using outside labour is gong to be where the expense would likely be.
Others will have different ideas.
This could probably be equated to cancer in a human body
qldit.


----------



## cattle_lyn (Dec 10, 2004)

i had no idea. i cant believe that was suggested by business if thats case. thank you for the warning


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

My Pleasure.
qldit.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

At the very least, you now will need to replace the keyboard. Leaving the coke on it for any length of time has insured that has been destroyed. In reality, the machine needs to be taken apart and the affected components washed if you expect any decent life from the machine.

I've had several machines with code and tea spilled on them that I've rescued, but it has been done within a day of the incident. I remove the keyboard any components that have been affected and wash them. The keyboard gets the key tops removed and a total immersion wash in water, then it's compressed air dried and baked in a 125-150F oven overnight to remove the remaining moisture. Any circuit boards that have been inundated get similar treatment. Obviously, CD/DVD drives, hard disks, and floppy drives receive special treatment.

It's an ugly process, but it's the only way to really do the job properly.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning everyone, it is a lovely morning here in paradise.
Yes John I've had "code" on mine too! LOL.
You know, cattle_lyn, there is a place as I recall "mexican hat" that has a motel right on the riverside, the bridge at that location is the most prefect "drop-off" point!
I was impressed at the river speed there.
You have some amazing country around there! 
qldit.


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

Maybe that PC cannot be restored... but, could that not be covered by your home insurances???


----------

